# Bottle Sourcing Help



## TheoS (Jun 9, 2011)

I was in Germany many years ago and had a terrific wine in a squaty shaped bottle. I am now attempting to make my own Kabinett and want to bottle it in the same type of bottle called a BOCKSBEUTEL. Has anyone every heard of this bottle and know where I can find them? 

By the way- thanks for whoever posted the source Waterloo Container. I just ordered 4 cases of empties- they did not have the Bocksbeutel however.


----------



## MinVin (Jun 9, 2011)

After a quick perusal about this bottle, it appears that it is a protected shape for wines of certain types and specific origin - so it may not be easy to find them for purchase. Even if you do, you may have to jump through a lot of hoops to obtain them. You might be better trying to find a connection to get some used empties!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 9, 2011)

I do not have a source to give you. I checked All American Containers and they don't carry them either. I know I see this type bottle in the wine stores, but other than that I don't have anything to offer. Sorry


----------



## TheoS (Jun 10, 2011)

The protection to that region of wine certainly makes sense. Thanks for your help


----------



## BobF (Jun 10, 2011)

Those look like Mateus bottles to me.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 10, 2011)

Gosh there is a blast from the past. Do they even still make that stuff! 



BobF said:


> Those look like Mateus bottles to me.


----------



## MinVin (Jun 10, 2011)

So, this provided an interesting enough challenge that I pursued it... and I found this German manufacturer:

http://www.wiegand-glas.de/front_content.php?idcat=15&client=1&searchterm01=Wine&searchterm05=Bocksbeutel&searchterm02=&searchterm04=&searchterm03=

I don't know if they'll sell directly to you - or if you can speak deutsche, but if you are that interested you could try pursuing it.


----------



## TheoS (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll follow up with my German speaking friends, once I make some. My brother may be able to help. As always; this forum never fails to come up with an answer. Thanks! !


----------



## TheoS (Jun 17, 2011)

I just received a response as follows:

_Dear Ted,

Thank you for your request. Unfortunately, 3 cases is not something that we do. Minimum order is 1 pallet and this vary between 84 to 125 cases of 12 bottles.
Also the bottle you have selected is a private mould assigned to a specific region of 
Germany and cannot be sold outside of that region for wine.

Best Regards,

Richard Gauthier

United Bottles & Packaging (UBP)
1-877-762-1867 x 246
1400 Dagenais ouest, Laval
Quebec, Canada H7L5C7
www.unitedbottles.com
[email protected]
SKYPE: relaxole_


----------



## Mike93YJ (Jun 17, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Gosh there is a blast from the past. Do they even still make that stuff!



Mateus




White Wine NV / 750 ml.
Item Number 66860


Price: $4.99

Only $4.50 when you buy a solid or mixed case

http://prime.premiergroup.net/store...mpaign=base&v_traceback=c0411_1354_f0615_2005


----------

